# Summerville, GA Black Female, super urgent, 2 AT this Facility-YOung



## deblewellen (Dec 24, 2010)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Summerville, GA | Tink2

  
   
*Tink2
*

*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in Summerville, GA *

Large • Young • Female 

    
Animals at this facility are subject to euthanasia after a 3 day holding period. PLEASE call the shelter at 706-857-0679 ASAP if you are interested in adoption or rescue.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful girl, and look at those white teeth! Petfinder says On Hold - hopefully for an adopter, not the Reaper.....
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

